# Caribbean Catfish



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Caribbean Catfish

Ingredients 
4 Catfish fillets 
2 cups Water 
1/2 cup fresh Bread Crumbs 
1/4 cup toasted Almonds, chopped 
1/4 cup Green Pepper, chopped 
4 Tbsp. fresh Lime Juice 
4 Tbsp. Onion, chopped 
2 Tbsp. Butter  
1 Tbsp. Coriander OR Parsley, chopped 
1 tsp. Red Pepper flakes 
1/2 tsp. Salt 
1/4 tsp. Oregano 
2 cloves Garlic, crushed 
1 Bay Leaf 
    Lime Peel, thin strips for garnish  

Method 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. 

Melt the butter in skillet, then add green pepper and 2 tablespoons onion. Saute until onion is transparent, then add almonds, bread crumbs, oregano, one tablespoon lime juice, coriander and salt. Cook until heated, mixing well. 

Spoon 1/4 of the mixture down center of each catfish fillet. Roll up and secure with toothpicks. 

In shallow baking pan, combine the remaining 2 tablespoons onion, the water, garlic, bay leaf, red pepper, and the remaining 3 tablespoons lime juice. 

Place the stuffed catfish in the pan and bake for about 30 minutes, basting occasionally until catfish flakes easily. 

Remove catfish to a serving platter. Garnish with strips of lime peel. 

Serves 4.


----------

